# Video from FOB Salerno Attack



## fox1371 (Oct 8, 2012)

Sorry if this is too soon, but I just saw the video on SOFREP and thought I would share.

I've been around plenty of VBIEDs and this one is horrific. I'm pretty sure that there is a member or two here that were present for this attack, and I know a few guys who were there as well who aren't on the board. I heard some pretty bad things about that day.

I think the video is pretty educational for those not "in the know" about how the enemy operates. I understand that different factions are more sophisticated then others, but we all plan for the worst. What's most disturbing is how it shows the complete devotion to their cause. Every one of those individuals went straight into battle knowing that they were not going to survive. I absolutely hate it and don't admire it in any fashion, however I'll say that it takes a hard individual to do that. They're just a different breed of mammal. I won't say human, because I'm yet to see any acts of humanity.


----------



## Salt USMC (Oct 8, 2012)

I saw the GBOSS video of this a few weeks after the attack, and I laughed as I saw the attackers getting shwacked by the QRF.  Now that I see how much time and planning went into this attack, it's even funnier!


----------



## AWP (Oct 8, 2012)

I've seen American units that couldn't sandtable that well.


----------



## fox1371 (Oct 8, 2012)

Deathy McDeath said:


> I saw the GBOSS video of this a few weeks after the attack, and I laughed as I saw the attackers getting shwacked by the QRF. Now that I see how much time and planning went into this attack, it's even funnier!


I would love to see that video of the QRF wasting them.  Maybe one day haha.


----------



## Marauder06 (Oct 8, 2012)

Freefalling said:


> I've seen American units that couldn't sandtable that well.


 
Did they use an RPG round as a pointer too?  ;)


----------



## NeverSayDie (Oct 8, 2012)

That's a much higher level of sophistication than expected. Not sure why but it reminds me of the 96 North Hollywood Shootout more than anything else.


----------



## DA SWO (Oct 9, 2012)

The narrator sounds like Bill Murray in Caddyshack.

We should release the QRF footage as a counter to this; we suck at propaganda.


----------



## Salt USMC (Oct 9, 2012)

Im sure it'll be up on liveleak in a few months


----------



## dknob (Oct 9, 2012)

I'd like to see the video of the Camp Bastion attack and how a dozen guys just said fuck you to the entire ISAF.


----------



## Diamondback 2/2 (Oct 9, 2012)

dknob said:


> I'd like to see the video of the Camp Bastion attack and how a dozen guys just said fuck you to the entire ISAF.


 

"Six" ...6... destroyed aircraft, that were on the ground.


----------



## dknob (Oct 9, 2012)

and 2 that would need very heavy repair


----------



## fox1371 (Oct 9, 2012)

That's what happens when you get complacent.  Too many people walking around without weapons, or they have a weapon on them but didn't bring the magazine...


----------



## pardus (Oct 9, 2012)

I know a couple of guys that were giving V devices for the Salerno attack. I havent seen our footage of it but had it described too me. Pretty cool.
Our enemy maybe a lot of things but gutless and unprepared they are not.


----------



## Diamondback 2/2 (Oct 9, 2012)

I think the video shows pretty damn good command and control, pre-planning and rock solid operational preparation.

This video should be required watching for all 2LT coming out of IOBC.


----------

